

Bicycle Desks: Better Than the Gym - wyclif
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/08/workplace-sitting-pedaling-bicycle-desk/401729/?single_page=true

======
wyclif
Seems like the standing desk market is getting a lot more differentiated now:
treadmill desks, FluidStance desks, bicycle desks.

